# Froggie had a terrible accident, if you're interested this is how it was repaired....



## IanH (Mar 7, 2017)

Then it was painted, today, actually.............


Reasonably pleased with the end result, much would have preferred not to have the (self inflicted) accident in the first place.

If interested, I bought countersunk pop rivets, a JOGGLING tool to do, well, the joggling and I already had the STUCCO aluminium sheet for the patch.:mad1:
Sorry, finished result!


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 7, 2017)

Froggie looks so much better now.


----------



## tribute11 (Mar 7, 2017)

Reasonably pleased with the end result, much would have preferred not to have the (self inflicted) accident in the first place.

If interested, I bought countersunk pop rivets, a JOGGLING tool to do, well, the joggling and I already had the STUCCO aluminium sheet for the patch.:mad1:
Sorry, finished result!

View attachment 51468[/QUOTE]
I am not technical but to my eyes it looks good. Well done!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 7, 2017)

Well Done you, You should be well Happy with that !.
NOW you know what to do if Froggie has another Mishap !...


----------



## witzend (Mar 7, 2017)

Tidy Job well done your right to be Pleased with Your self


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 7, 2017)

IanH said:


> View attachment 51457View attachment 51458View attachment 51459View attachment 51460View attachment 51461
> 
> Then it was painted, today, actually.............
> View attachment 51462View attachment 51463View attachment 51464View attachment 51465View attachment 51466View attachment 51467
> ...


Looks a tidy job there buddy. If we ever need anything joggling, we know where to come now! Well done it looks a treat.:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## n brown (Mar 7, 2017)

nice job mate, as good as it gets without paying hundreds ! jolly good joggler juggling !


----------



## IanH (Mar 7, 2017)

.


----------



## IanH (Mar 7, 2017)

runnach said:


> Not sure what happened at this bit???



Fussy sod!!!

No, seriously, what you see is a reflection of the sun (remember that) on a slightly wider gap. It is NOT white as it appears.:mad2:


----------



## IanH (Mar 7, 2017)

GreggBear said:


> Looks a tidy job there buddy. If we ever need anything joggling, we know where to come now! Well done it looks a treat.:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


Thanks Gregg

If anyone is interested there are a few things which can/did make this easier.......

1 I had an offcut of STUCCO aluminium I bought online when I bought the truck. As far as I know there is only one STUCCO pattern. The material is only 1.2mm thick

2 I cut the damaged metal out with a mini grinding disc (30mmdia) in my Dremel

3 The countersunk rivets were a good idea, but the 1.2mm thick metal made countersinking  their holes difficult. However, they were better than normal dome head ones

4 It is effectively impossible to use car filler with stucco, to fill the gaps you can see in the finished result. I preferred an "honest repair" strong and watertight, but not invisible as a normal car repair would be.

5 Painting................It is VITAL to use acid etch primer on "new" aluminium, I actually use it on damn nearly anything!

6 Masking. It is possible to buy "modelling" or "pinstriping" masking tape in more or less any width. Mine are 6mm and 9mm respectively

7 In STUCCO or other preformed aluminium sheets, you can never have a perfect repair, indeed, few aircraft repairs are "car perfect", most show rivet lines etc. The aim is to fix the problem, rather than hide it, and be as pleased as possible with the end result. I am sure that when I sell Froggie, in May should anyone want him, the repair will have no real effect on the the price???

Hope you're still awake!


----------



## n brown (Mar 7, 2017)

when i've done this sort of patching,i've glued the piece in with Stixall, using it to fill gaps , smoothed with a spatula dipped in white spirit


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 10, 2017)

Neat little job.


----------



## Beemer (Mar 10, 2017)

A very neat job.. well done.


----------

